# I cant get a break...IBS from H. Pylori



## Ryoten (Mar 27, 2010)

Back in 2008, i had a rash that wasn't going away so i took a oral fungal medication called Lamacil. For the next 2 weeks after taking this drug i started to feel funny. In fact, i was feeling funny while taking it. Eventually i got to the point where i started getting hit with diarrhea constantly and i couldn't eat food. This process of stomach pain and diarrhea went on for 15 months before a blood test revealed i had h. pylori, a bacteria that lives in the small intestines and can cause a lot of havoc. I took an anti-biotic to kill it, but since then life wont give me a break. I keep getting other infections that cause me to take anti-biotics to kill and they upset my stomach. Back in January i finally got a 8 week break from diarrhea and was starting to get my eating habbits back on track. I still had the awfull stomach pain that comes with IBS and so on. Then 3 weeks ago i got hit with another infection that i had before and had to go on a anti-biotic. The result was my stomach being sensitive to food. To make matters worse, last weekend i get hit with a stomach virus. Now im really messed up and losing weight like crazy cause i cant eat high calorie high fat foods. I use to weight 160 and now im down to 120 pounds. I don' think i can go on living like this any longer. I'm starting to think death seems better than this life.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Ryoten, when you say you got "another infection" are you referring to another "H Pylori" or something completely different?If you are referring to H Pylori, I would suggest you don't keep bombarding it with antibiotics.I had H Pylori (ie stomach ulcer) many years ago and killed it (so I thought) with antibiotics. It came back two weeks later and was too resistant for the second course of antibiotics.I didn't want to take a third course and discovered that a cup of FRESH cabbage juice before each meal (3 times per day) is effective for ulcers. Its foul and disgusting but its very soothing. I would also have "chilli tea" (ie a teaspon of chilli in hot water). Hard to get it down your throat, but you feel a nice glow in your tummy.I thought it would take 10 days to fix. It took 8 and I have never had problems with H Pylori since.Your stomach virus will pass. Just eat easily digested foods (eg boiled chicken in white rice) until your ok to eat more substantial foods.When you get past the virus, try to stay away from any known problem foods for a couple of weeks. If your stomach is sensitive at present, you need to think what it is particularly sensitive to. Is it preservatives, is it lactose, fructose, wheat, salicylates, amines, fat etc ? The sensitivity will diminish if you are patient, think positive, and eat safe foods (for now). You will then be able to put back all your weight as you slowly reintroduce more choices.Jackmat


----------

